# Intercourse



## Daisy88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I have got PCOS I'm on clomid my first cycle on day 19 today, I took clomid cycle days 2-6 I went for a follicle scan just over a week ago and I was told I should ovulate on cycle day 15 which was last Friday

I used clearblue digital ovulation tests and they came back negative, I had pains Saturday and Sunday so hopefully I ovulated at the weekend   

Does anyone know how long   can live for? We had intercourse on Thursday and Sunday  

Thanks Donna xxxxxx


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, 

The clinic told us to DTD every 2 days from day 10.  Apparently sperm can live days but it all depends how far they get!  2 days means that the man is producing good quality sperm and everyday depletes the quality. 

Good luck!


----------



## Daisy88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply reso! I have heard not to have intercourse everyday as the quality of   is reduced 

Its only my first cycle so I'm not expecting anything yet!

 xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hiya daisy  

I also have pcos and was on clomid as you will read from my signature 

I always ovulated late on clomid - cd 23-24-25 its only when i started acupuncture that i ovulated on cd 14 and my clear blue digital monitor showed me a peak and i had ewcm and i had pain in my left ovary.. i took mine on day 2-6 as well doll.. 

definitely every other day with intercourse just lets sperm build up and creates more healthy sperm... i used pre seed as well... this helps sperm live bit longer and creates a ewcm environment if your not producing enough.. not every girl will have lots of ewcm.. 

start temping as well doll... you will know when you period is going to start as your temp will drop in your 2 ww...if it doesnt drop.. your pregnant   fertility friend.com has a free guild if you sign up.. you write in your temps and they will work out your ovulation date.. hope this helps  

eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice on your 2ww as well... creates a healthy lining in your womb.. 

if you havent tried acupuncture its defenity worth it... im the proof doll..


----------



## Daisy88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Hails!  

Thanks for your reply I have taken your advice and brought myself a thermometer this morning  

I think if ovulation has happened already it happened at the weekend as I had pains in my right ovary and my cervical mucus was more Clear, slippery and stretchy  

But I won't find out if I ovulated or not until next week so me and my partner are keeping everything crossed  

 x x


----------

